# Timeshare near the Renaissance Orlando Resort at SeaWorld?



## arlene22 (Nov 17, 2007)

We will be attending a conference at the Renaissance Orlando Resort at SeaWorld next summer. Rather than cramming into a hotel room, I am trying to arrange a timeshare for that week. I have Vistana Resort reserved, but does anyone have a suggestion about a timeshare that is closer to the Renaissance?


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this the large hotel that's across the street from the Sea World parking lots?  If I'm thinking of the right hotel, HGVC at Sea World is practically down the block from it.  And the closer a resort is to Sea World, the closer it will be to the Renaissance Hotel.  HGVC only trades through RCI.  If you need an II trader, Marriott Grand Vista is very nearby.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 17, 2007)

Lisa P said:


> Is this the large hotel that's across the street from the Sea World parking lots?  If I'm thinking of the right hotel, HGVC at Sea World is practically down the block from it.  And the closer a resort is to Sea World, the closer it will be to the Renaissance Hotel.  HGVC only trades through RCI.  If you need an II trader, Marriott Grand Vista is very nearby.




Yes - the Renaissance is the big hotel across the parking lots from SeaWorld.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 18, 2007)

These are the ones I'm aware of that are the closest.  All within a mile or two.

HGV - Seaworld
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Marriott Horizons
Marriott Grande Vista


----------



## Detailor (Nov 18, 2007)

And a little bit further down International Drive, but closer than Vistana Resort are Sheraton Vistana Villages and Floriday's Orlando Resort (both II resorts, but Vistana Villages can also trade through RCI) and HGVC on International Drive (an RCI resort).

Dick Taylor


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## silvib (Nov 18, 2007)

I remember staying a couple of nights at Marriott's Vista a few years' ago, we visited friends who exchanged there.  It was very nice & they were still building new units.


----------



## readyalready (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you going to CWD?

HGVC Sea World is .8 miles on mapquest, I called and asked how long a walk and the front desk said it is right across the street.  It looks more like across a big street and up a few blocks on the satellite shots.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 19, 2007)

It is literally across the street, and the street has four lanes divided by a grassy, landscaped median.  I'm pretty sure the speed limit is 35mph or less.  Across the street is the parking lot and about 400 yards from there is the main entrance.  I wouldn't hesitate walking from HGV.



readyalready said:


> Are you going to CWD?
> 
> HGVC Sea World is .8 miles on mapquest, I called and asked how long a walk and the front desk said it is right across the street.  It looks more like across a big street and up a few blocks on the satellite shots.


----------



## readyalready (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you for describing that further, Matt.  I might be putting together a group of girls and moms for the conference and have been worried about how far it might be.  Would you walk it at night?  Would you feel comfortable having your daughter and wife walk it?

I appreciate the info.

Jennifer


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 19, 2007)

don't go in the parking lot area - walk a little futher down to where it is almost across from DC - there is a sidewalk that will take you to the front of the park.

this is a little further than going in the parking lot area - but in my opinion, a heck of a lot saver.

the entire walk less than 1/2 mile. might even be less than 1/4 mile.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 19, 2007)

Let's put it this way...Central Florida Parkway pretty much starts at Sea World and in the block of HGV and Sea World, that's all there is.  Going the opposite direction takes you to I4 and across to Turkey Lake Road.  Going the other way will take you to International Drive.  There are no other residences on CF Pkwy. on that block.  Discovery Cove is on the same side of the street as HGV, but closer to International Drive.

I'd say it is very well lit, and not dangerous.


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 19, 2007)

readyalready said:


> Are you going to CWD?
> 
> HGVC Sea World is .8 miles on mapquest, I called and asked how long a walk and the front desk said it is right across the street.  It looks more like across a big street and up a few blocks on the satellite shots.



Why, yes! As a matter of fact that is exactly where we're going! I didn't know I had a kindred spirit on TUG! Are you staying at HGVC? I have lots of II weeks banked, but I don't have an RCI account


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 19, 2007)

Okay, I have to ask, can't figure it out, what _is_ CWD?


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 19, 2007)

CWD=Children with Diabetes, a fabulous conference where kids with diabetes and parents get to learn, support each other, be inspired, have fun and make "friends for life" (which is the name of the conference, actually). www.childrenwithdiabetes.com


----------



## readyalready (Nov 19, 2007)

arlene22 said:


> Why, yes! As a matter of fact that is exactly where we're going! I didn't know I had a kindred spirit on TUG! Are you staying at HGVC? I have lots of II weeks banked, but I don't have an RCI account



I remember your kindness right after my then 4yo dd was diagnosed (3 years next month) and reassurance about travelling with D.  I think you even offered to send me a cool pack...


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, of course, now I remember! Now you're an old hand at travelling with the D! We will have to meet up at CWD.


----------

